# موقع كتب مجاني



## ahmed fouad ameen (10 ديسمبر 2008)

gigapedia.org
اذا تعذر التسجيل عليه اليكم user name ,password الخاص بي
user name: ahmed_fouad_85
password: 19111951


----------



## mnci (10 ديسمبر 2008)

وخذوا هذا ايضا
http://carsnology.blogspot.com
+
http://gigabooks.blogspot.com


----------



## NAK (10 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك و رحم الله و الديك


----------



## anourkhader (11 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا عن المسلمين


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (17 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لك على مجهوداتك الكبيرة


----------



## وردةالفل (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*وردة الفل*

_:77:السلام عليكم نشكركم على هذا الموقع الذي جمع المهندسين العرب وأتمنى أن يكون التجمع في الهدف الذي من أجله أقيم هذا الملتقى_


----------



## وردةالفل (17 ديسمبر 2008)

فحص عكورة الماء


----------



## عاطف المتعلم (28 ديسمبر 2008)

أن موقع gigapedia.org من المواقع التي جربتها وهي فعلا جميلة جراك الله خيرا يا ahmed


----------



## فتوح (29 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً

مواقع مفيدة جداً


----------



## NAK (29 ديسمبر 2008)

Thanks for you offert


----------



## khdkhaled (29 ديسمبر 2008)

yateeek al3aaafyaaaah akhoy


----------



## khdkhaled (29 ديسمبر 2008)

jazaaaaaaaaakom allah kher


----------



## المختار الأبيض (8 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم خيرا


----------



## غانم المدرس (10 يناير 2009)

"تكنولوجيا المنتج "ابحث عن هذا الموضوع . ارجو المساعدة


----------

